# Terrible paw licking problem



## peter0379 (Mar 11, 2008)

I have two westies and they are adorable, but one of them has developed a serious licking problem. Bailey constantly licks his paws like a cat and it's gotten so bad that the hair has come off completely and his paw is completely red and raw and sensitive. I took him to the vet and found out they were infected and he's been responding to the antibiotics well. At this point, he has an elizabeth collar on so he cannot lick his paws, but I'm trying to figure out what I can do to distract him or train him not to lick his paws anymore. Each time I take the collar off to give him a break, he goes back to licking his paws. It's been such a bad habit since he was a puppy (he's almost 2 now), and I didn't know it would turn into this. 

If anyone can offer any sort of advice, it would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Doggy in the window (Nov 19, 2007)

It could be a multitude of things but... He might be allergic to his current food. Or he very well could just be bored and it has become a habit. If that's the case you need to exercise them more. But like I said it could be many things.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

It could be something like allergies, but I dog sit for a couple who have a Sheltie and she started licking her paws about a year ago. They were/are raw and it's gotten to the point it's hard for her to walk. It turns out she has allergy and thyroid problems. I can't say that either of these are the factors, but it's an idea and maybe something to check out. 

Good luck with Bailey. I hope you figure out what's bugging him.


----------



## 2ManyPuppies (Mar 10, 2008)

My GSD has the same problem. He licks his paw raw. He does it out of anxiety. We tried all kinds of behavior treatment first. His vet prescribed him clomicalm and antibiotic drops. The drops help more than anything.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

My old lab (ironically named Bailey) used to lick his paws like that too. It was discovered he had bad skin allergies.


----------



## westiegirl3 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have three Westies and my son also has a Westie. Westie's are prone to allergies. It could be either food or environmentally related. You could try him on a different food. Sometimes it is recommended that if it is environmentally related to give them baths more often to wash off the allergens. You really need to talk to your vet and see what he suggests. One of my Westies started licking her paws and I put on some Benedryl Spray to her paws when she started. It helped her, but I am not sure about long term. My sons Westie has allergies and the vet has placed him on a special food (that you can buy in a pet store such as pet smart), gave them a spray for him, special shampoo and they give him baths more frequently. My girls really don't have an allergy problem, just the one time I used the Benedryl spray. I think the very best thing you can do is to talk to your vet. Just stay on top of it and it can be controlled.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

peter0379 said:


> I have two westies and they are adorable, but one of them has developed a serious licking problem. Bailey constantly licks his paws like a cat and it's gotten so bad that the hair has come off completely and his paw is completely red and raw and sensitive. I took him to the vet and found out they were infected and he's been responding to the antibiotics well. At this point, he has an elizabeth collar on so he cannot lick his paws, but I'm trying to figure out what I can do to distract him or train him not to lick his paws anymore. Each time I take the collar off to give him a break, he goes back to licking his paws. It's been such a bad habit since he was a puppy (he's almost 2 now), and I didn't know it would turn into this.
> 
> If anyone can offer any sort of advice, it would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers



You didn't mention the food you're feeding the dogs but I'd take a look at that first. Could be food allergies, or environmental allergies. If it's year round (and it sounds like it is from your post) food allergies would be my first guess) The only way to know for sure is to have allergy testing done. Find a canine dermatologist in your area. You need to catch this now or your dog can end up with secondary infections as well. 

You can switch to a different food and see if that helps. Find a limited ingredient food like Natural Balance Duck and Potato, Venison and Brown Rice or Wellness Simple Solutions - just naming a few here - there are plenty of others. Stay away from anything with corn, wheat or soy and look for an alternate protein source (one that your dog hasn't been fed before) like fish, venison or duck. 

Just FYI, your other dog can eat whatever food you choose as well. You don't need to buy 2 seperate foods. 

Good luck.


----------

